# Dog Food



## Dana (Oct 10, 2008)

Does dog food have a shelf life?


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

dried dog food has a tremendous shelf life. You do have to worry about mold, as even the dry stuff contains quite a bit of moisture, and rancidity because of the high fat content. In general they have a "use by" date on the package, and it varies from make to make. They do pump most commercial stuff up with a lot of artificial preservatives, and the use by date is very conservative. Canned food has, in general, higher protein percentages and higher fat percentages - and a long shelf life, but is much more expensive. I have used the dried stuff up to 16 months later, with no problem. But I do store it in the basement where it's cool, but not humid.


----------



## gunner (Oct 17, 2008)

What I would suggest is eat the dogs right off the bat, then you can work on eating the dog food.


----------



## Copacetic (Oct 18, 2008)

"Here puppy, puppy...come on boy! 'Kiss, Kiss." Then play dumb and say, "Hey kids, where's 'Fluffy'? Boy honey this lasagna is great."


----------

